# Apple Works



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

Anyone have this program? How does it work for you?? Do you like it? Does it do everything it says it does? Are the word processor and presentations better/as good as Pages and Keynote?? Are the files Microsoft Office compatible?? I would put this in the reviews thread, but it seems as though the MacPeople hang out here and nowhere else on the site.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

It's pretty good for personal use and it is compatible with Office docs.

More information on Wikipedia.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_office_suites


----------



## butterscotch2207 (Feb 4, 2008)

I have an 80gb video ipod classic and it froze while i was listening to music so i hit the menu and center button which is supposed to restart the ipod. But instead it showed the apple icon and then after a few seconds it just went black and then after another few seconds it went back to the apple icon and this has been repeating. I tried hooking it up to my computer to charge it but the computer doesnt even recognize it. so nothing happens. I also have an ihome but that wont recognize it either. after a while of just flashing the icon and then just black it popped up saying that the battery was dying and i need to connect it to power. so i tried the computer again and the ihome. neither worked. then i restarted my computer and it said "chargiing...please wait" so i left it on the computer with itunes open. it still didnt show up on itunes though. i left it for about 30 minutes and came back and it went back to flashing the ipod icon and then just black. HELP PLEASE!


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

ferrija1 said:


> More information on Wikipedia.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_office_suites


I wonder why OpenOffice isn't listed as a free office suite in the Linux section on this page. I mean other than the Swahili version of OpenOffice. 

Peace...


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

butterscotch2207 said:


> I have an 80gb video ipod classic and it froze while i was listening to music so i hit the menu and center button which is supposed to restart the ipod. But instead it showed the apple icon and then after a few seconds it just went black and then after another few seconds it went back to the apple icon and this has been repeating. I tried hooking it up to my computer to charge it but the computer doesnt even recognize it. so nothing happens. I also have an ihome but that wont recognize it either. after a while of just flashing the icon and then just black it popped up saying that the battery was dying and i need to connect it to power. so i tried the computer again and the ihome. neither worked. then i restarted my computer and it said "chargiing...please wait" so i left it on the computer with itunes open. it still didnt show up on itunes though. i left it for about 30 minutes and came back and it went back to flashing the ipod icon and then just black. HELP PLEASE!


Hi. Take a look at these advanced instructions from Apple.

Also, if you use Windows look here, or Mac look here.

Also, in the future when you have an issue go ahead and start a new thread rather than posting your problem within another thread - you'll get more help that way. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## butterscotch2207 (Feb 4, 2008)

Please Help! I Miss My Ipod


----------



## jfm429 (Jun 8, 2007)

iWork beats the pants off of every other office software suite for _almost_ all uses. The only reason I use Office 2008 (besides to watch it crash) is the Equation Editor for printing out complex mathematical equations and such.


----------

